# Me too



## Billopoulos

How can I say *"me too" *in respond to phrases like:

- I like you.
- Me too.

In every language you know...

Actually, I wanna respond, if not to all, in most of those languages

Afrikaans
Albanian
Arabic
Armenian
Bambara
Bangla
Belarusian
Bisaya
Bulgarian
Cambodian
Cantonese Chinese
Catalan
Cheyenne
Chichewa
Corsican
Creol
Croatian
Czech
Danish
Dutch
English
Esperanto
Estonian
Ethiopian
Faroese
Farsi
Filipino
Finnish
French
Gaelic
Georgian
German
Greek
Gujarati
Hiligaynon
Hawaiian
Hebrew
Hiligaynon
Hindi
Hmong
Hopi
Hungarian
Icelandic
Ilonggo
Indonesian
Inuit
Irish
Italian
Japanese
Kannada
Kapampangan
Konkani
Korean
Latin
Latvian
Lebanese
Lithuanian
Malay
Malayalam
Mandarin Chinese
Marath
Mohawk
Moroccan
Nahuatl
Navaho
Norwegian
Pandacan
Pangasinan
Papiamento
Persian
Pig Latin
Polish
Portuguese
Romanian
Russian
Scot Gaelic
Serbian
Setswana
Sindhi
Sioux
Slovak
Slovenian
Spanish
Swahili
Swedish
Swiss-German
Tagalog
Taiwanese
Tahitian
Tamil
Telugu
Thai
Turkish
Ukrainian
Urdu
Vietnamese
Welsh
Yiddish
Yoruba


----------



## Stéphane89

*French:* 

- Je t'aime bien
- Moi aussi


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*

- Lubię Cię.
- Ja Ciebie też.


----------



## Totora

*Spanish:*

Yo también

*Finnish:

*Minäkin


----------



## Totora

Thinking in your example: "I like you" - "Me too"...

*In Spanish:*
- Me gustas.
- Tu también a mí (me gustas).
*
In Finnish:*
- Tykkään sinusta.
- Minäkin sinusta.


----------



## Outsider

Billopoulos said:


> How can I say *"me too" *in respond to phrases like:
> 
> - I like you.
> - Me too.


The second sentence is ambiguous, isn't it? In principle, it could mean "I like myself, too". I think it's clearer if you say:

"I like you."
"I like you, too."​In Portuguese, there are several ways of saying this. Here are two:

Gosto de ti.
E eu de ti.

Gosto de você.
E eu de você.
​P.S. If you nevertheless prefer the equivalent to "Me, too", then it's:

Gosto de ti/você.
Eu também.​


----------



## MarX

In Indonesian:

-Aku suka (sama) kamu.
-Aku juga.


----------



## Joannes

Dutch:

*Ik vind je leuk* 'I like you'
*- Ik jou ook* 'I (like) you too'

(The answer to a simpler context *Ik heb een hond* 'I have a dog' would be *Ik ook* 'me too'.)


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
I like You - líbíš se mi
I(=me) (like) You, too - Ty mně také/Ty se mi také líbíš.
or: (more intimous)
I like/love You - mám Tě rád(m.)/ráda(f.)(/rádo(neutr.))
I (like/love) You, too - já Tebe taky/také
(in cases You don't want express the reverence "T" is not capitalised in this sentence it'll seem rather strange)
If word "You" means 1. _plural _or 2. _regard _to person (in sg.or pl.) we use: for
líbíš se mi - líbíte se mi
for
Ty mně také/Ty se mi také líbíš. - Vy mně také/Vy se mi také líbíte
mám Tě rád/a/o - mám Vás rád/a/o
já Vás také...
The answer to a simpler context: Já také. 
In Lithuanian:
Tu man patinki(sg.)/Jūs man patinkate (pl. or regard) (like)
Tu/Jūs man irgi (patinki/patinkate) 
Tu/Jūs (man) taip pat.
or: (more intimous)
Aš tave/Jus myliu (- love)
Aš tave/Jus irgi (myliu)
_or_ 
Aš tave/Jus taip pat (myliu).
In answers first word may be "O" e.g.: O aš Tave taip pat.
In Lituanian the difference between singular "You" and the plural/regarded "You" is the same as in Czech (and many other languages, especialy Slavic).
Tu/tave is not capitalized more often then in Czech (but the rules are similar).
The answer to a simpler context: Aš irgi/Aš taip pat.


----------



## dudasd

If the answer requests use of "you" pronoun, then it's:

Turkish: Ben de seni. / Ben de sizi.
Croatian/Bosnian/Serbian: I ja tebe. / I ja vas.

If not, then: 
Ben de.
I ja.


----------



## Trisia

*Romanian*:
- Te plac.
- Şi eu.

As Outsider notes, this is indeed ambiguous. It may very well mean "I like myself, too." But that's the fun of it 

Or, you could answer "Şi eu te plac" (I like you too).


----------



## OldAvatar

Trisia said:


> *Romanian*:
> - Te plac.
> - Şi eu.
> 
> As Outsider notes, this is indeed ambiguous. It may very well mean "I like myself, too." But that's the fun of it
> 
> Or, you could answer "Şi eu te plac" (I like you too).



Nice!
But, in spoken language those forms are rarely used.

The more common expressions are:
– Îmi place de tine!
– Şi mie de tine!


----------



## ukuca

In Turkish: 
- Senden hoşlanıyorum (I like you)
> Ben de senden. (Me too)
- Seni seviyorum (I love you)
> Ben de seni. (Me too)
If you say just "Ben de" as a respond these sentences, the person you're talking to *can* understand it as "I like/love myself too". But for example:
- Eve gitmek istiyorum. (I want to go home)
> Ben de. (Me too)


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian*:

Mi piaci.
Anche tu (mi piaci).


----------



## jaxlarus

Armenian (Western):
- Քեզի կը սիրեմ: [Qezí g' sirém]
- Ես ալ քեզի: [Yes al qezí]

 Farsi (latin script):
- Duset daram.
- Man ham hamintour.

German:
- Ich mag dich.
- Ich (mag dich) auch.

Greek:
- Μ' αρέσεις.
- Κι (εσύ) εμένα.

...Αλλά αυτό φαντάζομαι το ξέρεις ήδη!


----------



## Anatoli

*Russian*:
Normally "me too" would be translated as "я тоже" (lit. I too)
But this expression should be:
Ты мне нравишься (polite: Вы мне нравитесь) "ty mne nr*a*vishsya" ("vy mne nr*a*vites'")
(Ты/Вы) Мне тоже. "(ty/vy) mne t*o*zhe"


----------



## mimi2

Vietnamese:
I like you:
- Tôi thích bạn.
- Tôi có cảm tình với bạn.
Me too:
- Tôi cũng vậy.
- Tôi cũng thích bạn nữa.


----------



## heaa

In Hungarian:

Kedvellek (I like you)
Én is (Me, too)

However, if you want to avoid the ambiguity some of you have referred to, say: 
Én is téged. (téged meaning the accusative form of you)

If you are thinking of a closer relationship, say:
Szeretlek (I love you)
"Én is téged" would be a suitable reply to that, too.


----------



## Abbassupreme

Iranian Tehrani Persian:
I like you.= Man tow raa dust daaram./Duset daaram. (The latter is also used to mean "I love you".)
Me, too.= Man ham hamintowr.


----------



## Mutichou

In Esperanto:

–Mi ŝatas vin.
–Ankaŭ mi.


----------



## linguist786

*Gujarati:*

- હું તને પ્રેમ કરુ છું _(huN tane prem karu ChuN)_
- હું પણ _(huN paN)_

*Hindi:*

- मैं तमसे प्यार करता/करती हूँ _(mai tumse pyaar kartaa/kartee hooN)_
- मैं भी _(mai bhii)_

*Urdu:*

*ميں تمسے پيار كرتا\كرتى ہوں* _(mai tumse pyaar kartaa/kartee hooN)_
*مبں بهى* _(mai bhii)_

_------------------_
male speaker/female speaker


----------



## elroy

Arabic (standard): أنا أيضًا (_ana ayDan_)
Arabic (colloquial Palestinian): وأنا كمان (_w'ana kamaan_)

Regarding the ambiguity of the example, I think the point was simply to illustrate the usage of the phrase "me too," so it doesn't actually matter that that particular example is ambiguous.  The first part of the dialogue wasn't meant to be translated in the first place.


----------



## karuna

elroy said:


> Regarding the ambiguity of the example, I think the point was simply to illustrate the usage of the phrase "me too," so it doesn't actually matter that that particular example is ambiguous.  The first part of the dialogue wasn't meant to be translated in the first place.



It is difficult to avoid translating it because the second part very much depends on the way how the first sentence is translated and in some languages there are several possible translations. 

It can formally be translated into Latvian as 

– _tu man patīc 
_you (nom.) me (dat.) like
– _tu man arī 
_you (nom.) me (dat.) too

But it sounds like a cheap movie and Latvians don't speak like that in real life. I would normally say:

_– tu esi jauka/forša meitene/zēns utml.
– _you are a nice/great girl/boy etc.

and then the answer would be:
– _tu arī
– _you too

So, from "me too" we got "you too".


----------



## HistofEng

Haitian-Creole:


I like you: Mwen renmen ou
Me too: Mwen-menm tou

I really think 'tou' comes from 'too' but I have no proof.


----------



## raspina

In Persian we say : 
I like you : dooset daram 
دوست دارم 

Me too : manam hamintor 
منم همينطور


----------



## siddusom

In Tamil,

Me too.
எனக்கும் (Ennakum)

I like you.
நீ எனக்கு புடிச்சவன் (புடிச்சவள்)
(Nee ennaku puddichavan (guy)
                  puddichavalh (girl)


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

I like you. - *Sviđaš mi se*.
Me too. - *I ti meni*.


----------



## words are lush

*In Finnish:*
- Tykkään sinusta.
- Minäkin sinusta.

[/quote]


Hello!

I would like to add some information about the Finnish way of saying 'I like you' and 'I like you, too'. I think the example above is okay, but it is not very idiomatic.
'Tykätä' is actually not linguistically and grammatically speaking a Finnish verb (it comes straight from the Swedish 'tycker'-verb), it's just in colloquial use. That's why it doesn't mix with the correct form 'sinusta', which implies a posh use of language.  
Hence, if you want to be ultra correct, say:
-Pidän sinusta
-Niin minäkin sinusta 
But if colloquial is fine:
-Mä tykkään susta
-Niin mäkin susta

I don't think the latter sounds right in Finnish without the 'niin' (='so') in the beginning. I would only leave it out if I repeated the verb, which is also possible:
-Pidän sinusta. 
-Minäkin pidän sinusta.

-Tykkään susta
-Mäkin tykkään susta (although 'Niin mäkin susta' would be the most common response).

I think these two are the idiomatic examples of saying it.


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian:

I like you: Imam te rada (female).  Me too: Jaz tebe tudi.
              Imam te rad (male).

Croatian:  We don't have it. 
We have:  I like you - Tu me gustas - Svidjas mi se (as not the same, as I 
                                                                       like you)

jana.bo99


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

*In Latin* I like you : Te diligo
Me too : Ego quoque

*In Swahili* I like/ love you : Nakupenda
Me too : Mimi pia

*In Amharic* ( The national language of Ethiopia ; others are spoken in the country)
I like you : ïwaddïhallo (you is masc.); ïwaddïshallo (you is fem.) 
Me too : ïnemm 

*In Moroccan Arabic*
I like you/ I love you : نحبّك   naHabbak

Me too : w’ana taani


----------



## Ellis

Azeri:

Mən də.


----------



## Fitnessbyz

Tagalog:

I like you = gusto kita
I like you too = gusto ko rin kita
me too = ako rin

If anyone knows how to say this better than me, please help me out.


----------



## betulina

Catalan:

"me too" is "*jo també*".

In this example, though, because of the kind of verb, we would say "tu/you":

-M'agrades. -- I like you.
-Tu també. --  You too.


In "I love you - Me too" we would say "T'estimo - Jo també".
In "I want to go home - Me too" ---- "Me'n vull anar a casa - Jo també."


----------



## Ellis

Ellis said:


> Azeri:
> 
> Mən də.


If you're interested in the translation of the two lines (I like you - Me too), it would look like this:

*A*: Mənim səndən xoşum gəlir.
*B*: Mənim də səndən.

_Da_/_də_ generally carries the sense of "too." The use of _səndən_ (ablative of _sən_ - "you") is recommended in the second line, otherwise it may sound as if *B* agrees with *A* in the fact that they both like *B*.


----------



## astlanda

In Estonian it's a bit complicated expression
I like you. = "Sa meeldid mulle." = You (singular abbreviated) + are pleasing + me (dative = to me).
Answer: "Sina mulle ka." = You (singular) + me (dative = to me) + as well.

I love you. = "Ma armastan sind."
Answer: "Mina ka." = I (nominative) too.


----------



## astlanda

Sorry! The note of Ellis matches for Estonian as well.
A better answer is: "Mina sind ka."

_ka_ generally carries the sense of "too." The use of _sind _(partitive of _sina_ - "you") is recommended in the second line, otherwise it may sound as if *B* agrees with *A* in the fact that they both like *B*.

You may see the phonetic similarities between Uralic and Altaic pronouns as well. Though our Nazis would not admit it.


----------



## theo1006

I think you don't have the Indonesian yet.

I like you = Saya suka kepadamu
Me too = Saya (suka) kepadamu juga


----------



## chengxi

in Korean:

i like u~(네가 좋아[ne ga zoah])
i like u too~(나도 네가 좋아[nado zoah)
me too~(나도[nado])

but Everyone says : 나두~[nadu~]


----------



## panjabigator

linguist786 said:


> *Gujarati:*
> 
> - ??? ??? ????? ??? ??? _(huN tane prem karu ChuN)_
> - ??? ?? _(huN paN)_
> 
> *Hindi:*
> 
> - ??? ???? ????? ????/???? ??? _(mai tumse pyaar kartaa/kartee hooN)_
> - ??? ?? _(mai bhii)_
> 
> *Urdu:*
> 
> *??? ???? ???? ????\???? ???* _(mai tumse pyaar kartaa/kartee hooN)_
> *??? ???* _(mai bhii)_
> 
> _------------------_
> male speaker/female speaker



Linguist, how do you feel about replacing /prem/ and /pyaar/ with /pasand/?"


----------



## bb3ca201

in Gaelic / anns a’ Ghàidhlig
You could say “agus mise”, but it’s better to say “mise cuideachd (me also)”


----------



## MarX

In Indonesian:

*  juga.*

You can fill in the blank with either one of:
*Aku*
*Saya*
*Guä*


----------



## sterretjie

In Afrikaans, the simple reply 'me too' would be 'Ek ook."
However in this context you would probably say:
"Ek hou van jou." - I like you
"Ek hou ook van jou" - I like you too


----------



## opjeshke

albanian:
Gjithashtu


----------



## changedangel2000

ther is no I like you in swahili just i love you so it dependson the sittuation; nakupenda
then one replies nakupenda pia. 

then nakupenda pia.


----------



## mohamed264

in arabic
me too=انا ايضا (ana aidaa)


----------



## Gherghetennore

Sardinian


A: Mi piaghes
B: Peri tue


----------



## RaLo18

*Hebrew:*

m.: אני אוהב אותך (_ani ohev otach_)
f.: גם אני אוהבת אותך (_gam ani ohevent otcha_)

Or

f.: אני אוהבת אותך (_ani ohevent otcha_)
m.: גם אני אוהב אותך (_gam ani ohev otach_)

"Me too" alone would be גם אני (_gam ani_) for both sexes.


----------



## hebe_o17

*Filipino: *_(so sure)
_I like you = 'Gusto kita'
Me too = 'Gusto rin kita' or simply 'Ako din'

*Bicol-Naga (A Filipino Dialect*): _(very sure)

_I like you = 'Gusto taka'
Me too = 'Gusto taka man' or simply 'Ako man'

*Mandarin*: _(somehow sure)

_I like you = 我喜欢你 (wǒ xǐ huan nǐ)
Me too = 我也是 (wǒ yě shì)

*Spanish*: _(not sure)

_I like you = Te quiero
Me too = También estoy

*Japanese*: _(not sure)

_I like you = 私はあなたを好き (watashi wa anata o suki)
Me too =だから私は、か (Dakara watashi wa, ka)

*Korean*: _(not sure)

_I like you = 널 좋아해 (neol joh-ahae)
Me too = 나도 그래 (nado geulae)

*Thai*: _(not sure)

_I like you = ผมรักคุณ (P̄hm rạk khuṇ)
Me too = นอกจากนี้ผมยัง (Nxkcāk nī̂ p̄hm yạng)

Though I am not sure about most of my answers, I hope it helps.
Kindly verify to the native speakers. Thank you)


----------



## Orlin

Bulgarian: _И аз./Аз също._ without "you" or _И аз тебе/Вас_ with "you".


----------



## mataripis

Sa Tagalog:  1.) Ako rin!   2.)Gayon din ako.   * De pa Dumaget: Maginon pala e ako.


----------



## gaaxure

Georgian: მეც (me too)
              ჩემთვისაც (for me too)


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Not in love but compatible feelings.  Malapit ang loob ko sa iyo!  Sya rin ako sa iyo!


----------



## Grefsen

Billopoulos said:


> How can I say *"me too" *in respond to phrases like:
> 
> - I like you.
> - Me too.
> 
> In every language you know...
> 
> Actually, I wanna respond, if not to all, in most of those languages...
> 
> *Norwegian*



- Jeg liker deg. (I like you.)


- Jeg også.  ("I also." - Me too.)


----------



## SuperXW

Cantonese:

I like you. 
我鍾意你。

Me too. 
我都係。(Literally "I also do".)


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:

-*«Μου αρέσεις»* [mu a'resis] --> _by me you are liked_: 1st person singular, weak form possessive (genitive) personal pronoun *«μου»* (as pre-verbal clitic to express indirect object) + present tense 2nd person sing. ind. of v. *«αρέσω»* [a'reso] --> _to please, satisfy_ (with obcure etymology).

-*«Κι εμένα»* [ci e'mena] --> _and by me_: *«κι»* [ci] is the phonetically reduced *«και»* [ce] --> _and_, when vowel follows + 1st person singular, strong form personal pronoun in acc. *«εμένα»*


----------



## Ífaradà

*Yoruba
*Èmi náà - me too
Mo fẹ́ràn rẹ - I like you


----------



## polygoth

Totora said:


> Thinking in your example: "I like you" - "Me too"...
> 
> *
> In Finnish:*
> - Tykkään sinusta.



How would you pronounce that?


----------



## polygoth

kusurija said:


> In Lithuanian:
> Tu man patinki



Could you tell me how to pronounce that?


----------

